# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  الحقوق والحريات العامة في الأردن/ الحريات الفكرية

## najd

الحقوق والحريات العامة في الأردن

الحريات الفكرية


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مقدمة.....
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعه إلى يوم الدين أبدأ موضوعي هذا بالحديث الشريف المروي عن الشيخان "ما من مولود إلا ويولد على  
الفطرة". 
منذ ولادة الإنسان هذا الطفل الذي لا يتجاوز عمره الثانية أو الدقيقة لا بل وهو في رحم أمه منذ أن نبض قلبه أولى نبضاته استحقت له حقوق ليمارسها ويقوم بها وهذه الحقوق لا بد لها من قوة للقيام بها، هذه القوة تسمى الحرية.
فالحرية بوصفها القوة المحركة للإنسان للقيام بحقوقه وأداء واجباته في مجتمع يسوده الأمن والاستقرار، والحرية يربطها النظام، فلا حرية بدون نظام، والعكس صحيح فكلاهما مرتبط بالآخر، فالحرية دالة استقلالية الإنسان والنظام دالة اجتماعية، وفيهما معاني دالة كرامته.
وهنا نشيد برأي الدكتور منصور العواملة في كتابه الوسيط في النظم السياسية "الحرية هي دالة استقلالية الإنسان الملازمة له والموجهة لاجتماعيته التي لا تجد امنها واستقرارها إلا في عمرانها الاجتماعي الذي يجد في الحرية وحدها ينبوع ثرائه وعامل عمرانه الحضاري الذي يضمن لصاحب الشأن الصحة والأمن والسكينة" .
نعود لنذكر بأن الإنسان ومنذ أن ينبض قلبه أولى نبضاته يكتسب حقوقاً كفلتها له الشرائع السماوية والشرائع الوضعية جميعها باختلاف أزمانها ومكانها فهذه الحقوق موجودة منذ بدء الخليقة ومنذ قيام الدولة.
فالدولة لا تقوم أساساً إلا بوجود الإنسان أو ما يسمى الجماعة (مجموعة الأفراد) المنشئة للدولة شعباً أم أمة والمكان (الوطن أو الأقليم) والنظام السياسي أو القانون الذي تخضع له الجماعة في الوطن.
"فالدولة هي مجموعة الأفراد يمارسون نشاطهم على إقليم جغرافي ويخضعون لنظام سياسي معين يتولى شؤون الدولة" فالحق ملازم للوجود ومن هنا يكتسب الإنسان حقه بالحياة وبارز حق الإنسان في هذا الوجود حق الحياة، حق الحرية، وكل الحقوق اللازمة لهذين الحقين الأساسين.
"والمادة الأولى من إعلان حقوق الإنسان الفرنسي الثوري تنص على أن الغرض من قيام كل جماعة سياسية هو المحافظة على حقوق الإنسان الطبيعية التي لا يمكن التنازل عنها بحيث لا تقيد ولا تحد إلا بالقدر الضروري الذي يضمن للآخرين من أفراد الجماعة التمتع بنفس هذه الحقوق وأكد ذلك الدستور الفرنسي لسنة 1791  ".

"ويمكن تعريف حقوق الإنسان بأنها فرع خاص من فروع العلوم الاجتماعية، موضوعه دراسة العلاقات القائمة بين الأشخاص وفق الكرامة الإنسانية" . وهذا التعريف وضعه "رنيه كاسان" أحد واضعي الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان.
وحقوق الإنسان التي يكتسبها بمجرد وجوده على الأرض لا بد لها من حماية وتمثل إعلانات حقوق الإنسان والدساتير والقوانين الدرع الواقي لحماية حقوق الإنسان وتحقيق سبل الكرامة الإنسانية وفقاً لمبادئ الديمقراطية التي تتطلبها الشعوب.
وسنتطرق في هذا البحث إلى دراسة الحقوق والحريات ابتداءً بشكل عام وبيان مصادر الحقوق والحريات والبعد التاريخي لوجودها وذلك بالمطلب الأول من المبحث الأول وكذلك دراسة التقسيمات التي وضعها الفقهاء للحقوق والحريات العامة خاصة إذا ما علمنا بأنها كثيرة لا تعد ولا تحصى والحدود الدستورية للحقوق والحريات العامة في الأردن في المطلب الثاني. وذلك بشكل عام دون تخصيص.
أما المبحث الثاني فسأتطرق فيه إلى حق وحرية تعد من أهم الحقوق والحريات العامة الأساسية التي يجب أن يتمتع بها الإنسان ولقد كان للإسلام القدر المعلى في أقرار هذه الحرية ويتبين ذلك من القيمة الكبرى التي انزلها للعقل بل أن الإسلام تجاوز مرحلة إقرار هذه الحرية، إلى مرحلة اعتبارها من الضرورات وهي الحريات الفكرية.
وتشمل الحريات الفكرية حرية التعبير وإبداء الرأي والامتداد الطبيعي لها وهو حرية الصحافة وذلك في المطلب الأول من المبحث الثاني أما المطلب الثاني فنبحث فيه الضمانات لممارسة هذا الحق والقيود التي فرضها القانون الأردني والعيوب التي تحد أو تمنع من ممارسة واستعمال هذا الحق.


المبحث الأول: الحقوق والحريات العامة في الدستور والقوانين الأردنية

في هذا المبحث ستتطرق لبيان مصادر الحقوق والحريات العامة والوجود التاريخي لها في إطار القانون الأردني تحديداً في المطلب الأول والتقسيمات الفقهية للحقوق والحريات العامة والحدود الدستورية للحقوق والحريات العامة في المطلب الثاني.

المطلب الأول: مصادر الحقوق والحريات العامة والبعد التاريخي لها 
"إن مصادر حقوق الإنسان تقسم إلى قسمين وهما: المصدر العالمي والمصدر الإقليمي ونظراً لعدم الإطالة في هذا الموضوع ولكوننا نبحث بالحقوق والحريات العامة في الأردن فإننا سنقتصر بالحديث عن المصدر الإقليمي.
المصدر الإقليمي يشمل الميثاق العام الأوروبي الذي عقد سنة (1950) ووقعت عليه دول مجلس أوروبا لحماية حقوق الإنسان وحرياته الأساسية ودخل حيز التطبيق عام (1953) وتلتزم به احدى وعشرين دولة ويعد بحق أفضل المواثيق الإقليمية في مجال حقوق الإنسان.
وكذلك الميثاق العربي لحقوق الإنسان إذ نشأت جامعة الدول العربية عقب هزيمة حزيران عام (1967) لجنة عربية دائمة بحقوق الإنسان لم تكن بمبادرة خاصة من أي من الدول العربية وإنما بناء على طلب الأمم المتحدة وبعد جدل وافق مجلس الجامعة بتاريخ (15/9/1994) على مشروع الميثاق بقراره رقم (5437) الذي جاء مخيباً للآمال لأنه تقيد بضرورات الأمن القومي والوطني أو السلامة العامة ".
أما المصدر الوطني: فإن المطلع على الدستور الأردني والقوانين الأردنية يجد نفسه أما مجموعة مبادئ وأحكام تعطي المواطنين حقوقهم وحرياتهم الأساسية وطرق ممارستها والتمتع بها.
وخير دليل على ذلك أن الدستور الأردني خصص المواد من (5-23) من الفصل الثاني فيه الحقوق الأردنيين وواجباتهم ومن هذه الحقوق على سبيل المثال، الجنسية، والمساواة بين المواطنين، والحريات وضمانها، والحرية الشخصية وحرمة المساكن، وحق الملكية، وحرية العمل، وحرية الأديان، وحرية الرأي والصحافة والطباعة، وحق الاجتماع، وحق مخاطبة السلطات، وسرية الخطابات، وتأسيس المدارس والتعليم الإلزامي واللاجئون السياسيون وحق الأردنيين في المناصب والعمل للمواطنين والتنظيم النقابي وإن إيراد هذه الحقوق في الدستور الأردني يضفي عليها الصبغة القانونية ويعطيها صفة الإلزامية.
"وقد حرص المشرع الدستوري عند وضعه الدستور الأردني على استيعاب الكثير من الحقوق والحريات التي وردت بالإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر سنة (1984). وإن كان الدستور لم ينص على بعض الحقوق والحريات التي نصت عليها الإعلانات والمواثيق الدولية فإن ذلك لا يعني عدم الاعتراف بها، إذ أن الاعتراف بها قد يكون صراحة وقد يكون أيضاً بالسكوت عن إيرادها فكل حق أو حرية لم يحظره القانون بحسب الأصل يعد مشروعاً .
أما بالنسبة للقوانين الأردنية فهي كثيرة وعديدة ونذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، "قانون العقوبات الأردني الذي جاء النص فيه في المادة الثالثة (لا يقضى بأية عقوبة لم ينص القانون عليها حين اقتراف الجريمة) والمادة السادسة فيه (كل قانون يفرض عقوبات أشد لا يطبق على الجرائم المقترفة قبل نفاذه) .
"وكذلك حرية وحق سرية المراسلات والتي حظرت الرقابة على المحادثات الهاتفية والأشرطة السمعية ذات الاستعمال الشخصي إلا وفقاً لأحكام القانون وقد جاء على ذكر هذا الحق القانون رقم (2) لسنة 1955 من نظام البريد والطرود البريدية وكذلك المادة (348) من قانون العقوبات والمادة (88) من قانون الأصول الجزائية وكذلك المادة (18) من الدستور الأردني. 
وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات التي لا تعد ولا تحصى ذكرت بالقوانين والتشريعات الأردنية على اختلافها.
  المصدر الديني: "الممثل بالشريعة الإسلامية والتي أقرها قبل أربعة عشر قرناً ونذكر هنا ما قاله فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد الغزالي في مؤلفه حقوق الإنسان في الإسلام بين تعاليم الإسلام وإعلان للأمم المتحدة الطبعة الثالثة سنة (1984) إذ يقول: "أن آخر ما آمنت فيه الإنسانية من قواعد وضمانات لكرامة الجنس البشري كان من أبجديات الإسلام وإن الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان ترديد عادي للوصايا النبيلة التي تلقاها المسلمون عن الإنسان الكبير والرسول الخاتم محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم"
وقد تضمن إعلان حقوق الإنسان في الإسلام حقوق كثيرة نذكر منها على سبيل المثال، حق الحياة، وسنده الآية الكريمة "من قتل نفساً بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا" سورة المائدة (32) وحق الحرية، وسنده الحديث الشريف المروي عن الشيخان "ما من مولود إلا ويولد على الفطرة" وقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه "متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحراراً" .
ومما سبق يتضح لنا الجذور التاريخية لحقوق الإنسان وحرياته العامة التي وجدت منذ وجود الإنسان ولا سيما هنا إلا أن نذكر ما يميز الدستور الأردني ويمده بالقوة والشرعية وهو أن الدستور الأردني استمد الحقوق والحريات العامة الواردة فيه من مصدر أساسي وهو الشريعة الإسلامية بما تحتويه من مبادئ راسخة قوية ثابتة، وتعاليم خالدة سبقت بقرون عديدة كل ما وضع من إعلانات عالمية ومواثيق دولية لحقوق الإنسان.
وهذا ما عززته المادة الثانية من الدستور الأردني التي تنص "الإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية" ولذلك فإن اعتناق الدولة للأسس والمبادئ الإسلامية الشرعية والحرص على تطبيقها ومن أبرز هذه المبادئ العدل والمساواة والحرية تعتبر دعامات أساسية من دعائم نظام الحكم الديمقراطي في الدولة.
وأخيراً لا بد أن نذكر بأن المشرع أكد على ضمان حماية الحقوق والحريات وأن يتمتع الفرد بكرامته وإنسانيته من خلال ضمان عدم انتهاك حقوقه أو التعدي على حرياته ومثال ذلك المادة (17) من الدستور الأردني "للأردنيين الحق في مخاطبة السلطات العامة فيما ينوبهم من أمور شخصية أو فيما له صلة بالشؤون العامة بالكيفية والشروط التي يعنيها" وكذلك المادة (7): "الحرية الشخصية مصونة" وغيرها من نصوص الدستور الأردني التي تحرم التعدي على الحقوق والحريات العامة.
وأن التمتع بالحقوق وممارستها بحرية مقيدة إذ أن الدستور الأردني كفل هذه الحقوق والحريات لجميع الأردنيين وقيد ممارسة الحقوق بحق الآخرين التمتع بالحقوق وممارسة الحريات وفقاً لما يقال حريتي تنتهي عندما تبدأ حرية الآخرين ومن باب أولى من اجل المحافظة على النظام العام والآداب العامة.
وهذا الأمر (القيد) من قبيل التنظيم وليس من قبيل التعد على الحريات، وإنما هو تنظيم بين حرية الفرد ومصلحة المجتمع في تأمين النظام العام والآداب العامة، والمثل الأخلاقية، وأن هذا التنظيم يفسر لمصلحة المجتمع الديمقراطي القائم على احترام حقوق الإنسان.

المطلب الثاني: التقسيمات الفقهية للحقوق والحريات العامة والحدود الدستورية للحقوق والحريات العامة في الأردن.

أولاً: التقسيمات الفقهية للحقوق والحريات العامة...
نظراً لكثرة الحقوق والحريات العامة والتي لا يمكن حصرها ضمن دستور أو قانون فقد رأى الكثير من الفقهاء والدارسين للحقوق والحريات العامة تقسيمها في مجموعات قد تكون ثنائية أو ثلاثية, وسنذكر في هذا الباب عدة تقسيمات منها تقسيمات عربية وأخرى غربية ولكن بغض النظر عن هذه التقسيمات كثرت أم اختلفت يبقى مضمونها وأهدافها واحدة.
"فقد ورد بالفقه الدستوري عدة تقسيمات لهذه الحقوق والحريات ومنها ما ذهب إليه العميد (ليون دوجي (Leon duguit) حيث قسم الحريات العامة إلى قسمين رئيسين هما الحريات السلبية والتي تظهر في صورة قيود ترد على سلطة الدولة والقسم الآخر الحريات الإيجابية والتي تتضمن خدمات ايجابية تقدمها الدولة إلى الأفراد وتظهر بصورة اعترافها بعديد من الحقوق والحريات لهؤلاء الأفراد ".
"أما التقسيمات الفقهية للحقوق والحريات في المؤلفات العربية ضمنها التقسيمات الثنائية وكذلك الثنائية وكذلك الثلاثية ومنها تقسيم الدكتور وايت إبراهيم للحريات الفردية إلى ثلاثة أقسام: 
1.	الحقوق والحريات التي يمكن للفرد أن يمارسها دون أن يدخل ممارستها في علاقة مع أحد كحرية الضمير. وحرية المسكن التي تمارس بمنأى عن سائر الناس.
2.	الحقوق والحريات التي تتربط عند ممارستها بالغير ولا تمس السلطة العامة وهذا القسم يشمل حرية العمل وحرية التعليم.
3.	الحقوق والحريات التي لا تتحول ممارستها إلى مجرد روابط خاصة بين فرد و فرد على قدم المساواة بل إلى روابط تنطوي إلى ممارسة أحد الأطراف تلك الروابط على الطرف الآخر سلطة تختلف في طبيعتها مما نجده في الروابط المترتبة على ممارسة حريات القسم السابق (الثاني) ويشمل هذا القسم حرية الصحافة وحرية تكوين الجمعيات 
ولكن بغض النظر عن هذه التعتيمات فإن أهداف ومضامين الحقوق والحريات تبقى واحدة على الرغم من تقسيمها بمجموعات ثنائية أو ثلاثية.
يبقى لنا في المبحث الأول أن نبحث موضوعاً هاماً ابتداءً نحن نسلم بأن الدساتير والقوانين الأردنية وغيرها قد أعطت الأردني الكثير من الحقوق والحريات وسمحت له التمتع بها وممارستها بكافة الطرق والوسائل ولكن هل هذه الحرية مطلقة أم مقيدة؟ هذا ما سنبحثه في الباب الثاني من هذا المطلب.



ثانياً: الحدود الدستورية للحقوق والحريات العامة في الأردن.
يجدر بنا في كل وقت وحين الإشادة بموقف الدستور الأردني بالنسبة للحقوق والحريات العامة فقد أولاها عناية بالغة، وخصص لها الفصل الثاني، الذي أسهمت مواده من المادة (5 إلى 23) في بيان حقوق وحريات المواطنين وضماناتها، ولكنه على الرغم من ذلك كله لا يعاملها على قدم المساواة، فهناك حقوق مطلقة لا يجوز المساس بها على الإطلاق وهناك حقوق يجب أن تنظم بقانون.
"ومن الحقوق والحريات التي لا يجوز المساس بها ولا بأي شكل من الأشكال باعتبار هذه الحقوق حقوق مطلقة وتتمثل بما يلي:
1.	الحق في المادة التاسعة من الدستور الأردني الذي ينص على "لا يجوز إبعاد أردني من ديار المملكة" وقد حظر الدستور الأردني إبعاد أي أردني عن بلده أو منعه من العودة إليها وهذا الخطر لا يشمل حالة إسقاط الجنسية الأردنية أو سحبها إذا لا يعتبر من أسقطت عنه الجنسية أو سحبها أردني إنما هو أجنبياً مما يمكن السلطة من إبعاده .
والأردني وفقاً لقانون الجنسية الأردني في المادة الثانية منه "الأردني كل شخص حاز على الجنسية الأردنية بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون" وتعني كلمة الأجنبي "كل شخص غير أردني....... "

2.	حرية الانضمام للجمعيات والأحزاب السياسية: وهي نص المادة (16) من الدستور الأردني بقولها "للأردنيين الحق في تأليف الجمعيات والأحزاب السياسية" وهو حق مطلق للمواطن الأردني.
3.	حظر تسليم اللاجئين السياسيين: وهو ما نصت عليه المادة (21) من الدستور الأردني بقولها "لا يسلم اللاجئون السياسيون بسبب مبادئهم السياسية أو دفاعهم عن الحرية" وهذا الحق كفله الدستور الأردني للمواطن غير الأردني فلا يجوز للسلطات العامة تحت أي ظرف أن تقوم بتسليم المواطن الأجنبي إلى دولته بعد أن منح حق اللجوء السياسي" .
"أما الحقوق والحريات التي تنظم بقانون فهي الحقوق المقررة في الدستور و تتميز بالصبغة القانونية وتتمتع بالإلزامية وتشمل هذه الطائفة من الحقوق التي قررها المشرع الدستوري تاركاً تنظيمها للمشرع العادي الذي يتوجب عليه عند وضعه للقوانين أن لا تخالف الدستور كما لا يجوز له أن ينظم الحقوق التي نص عليها الدستور بتشريعات أدنى من القانون. ومن الأمثلة على هذا النوع على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الأمثلة التالية:
1.	الأصل أن يتمتع المواطن بحق الانتماء لوطنه وتمتعه بجنسيته ولذلك لا يجوز إسقاطها أو سحبها إلا في حدود القانون (المادة الخامسة من الدستور الأردني) .
2.	المادة (10) من الدستور الأردني (للمساكن حرمه فلا يجوز دخولها إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون بالكيفية المنصوص عليها فيه.
3.	المادة (11) من الدستور الأردني "لا يستملك ملك أحد إلا للمنفعة العامة وفي مقابل تعويض عادل حسبما يعين في القانون".
4.	المادة (15) من الدستور الأردني والمسماة بالحقوق والحريات الفكرية والتي ستكون موضوع بحثنا بالمبحث الثاني من هذا البحث والذي تنص المادة (15) من الدستور الأردني على أن:
1)	تكفل الدولة حرية الرأي، ولكل أردني أن يعرب بحرية عن رأيه بالقول والكتابة والتصوير وسائر وسائل التعبير بشرط أن لا يتجاوز حدود القانون.
2)	الصحافة والطباعة حريتنان ضمن حدود القانون.
3)	لا يجوز تعطيل الصحف ولا إلغاء امتيازها إلا وفق أحكام القانون وغيرها من الأمثلة المنتشرة في ثنايا الدستور الأردني والقوانين الأردنية وبذلك ننهي المبحث الأول وننتقل لبحث المبحث الثاني بجميع جوانبه الهامة والضرورية.


المبحث الثاني: الحريات الفكرية

تعد الحريات الفكرية من أهم الحريات الإنسانية التي يحتاجها الإنسان في حياته وذلك لارتباطها الشديد بجوانبه الروحية والتي تسمح له بتكوين آرائه وأفكاره في مختلف المسائل والأمور.
وتشمل الحريات الفكرية: حرية الرأي والتعبير، حرية الاعتقاد، حرية التعليم، حرية الصحافة، وسنقوم في هذا المبحث بالبحث في حرية الرأي والتعبير وحرية الصحافة لارتباطهما ببعض ارتباطاً شديداً وذلك في مطلبين:
المطلب الأول سنتناول فيه حرية الرأي والتعبير وحرية الصحافة بشكل عام من حيث تعريفهما والوجود القانوني لهما في الدساتير والقوانين والبعد التاريخي لهما وفي المطلب الثاني سنتناول الضمانات التي وضعها المشرع الأردني لممارسة هذا الحق والحرية والقيود التي وضعها والتي تحد أو تمنع من استعمال هذا الحق والحرية.
ولكن قبل الخوض في هاذين المطلبين لا بد أن نطرح عدة أسئلة تجول في ذهن أي شخص وتتعلق بحرية الرأي والصحافة.
- هل حرية الرأي والتعبير والصحافة والنشر مطلقة أم أنها من الحقوق والحريات التي قيدها المشرع بقانون؟
- الناظر في سجلات المحكمة وقراراتها والمتتبع لما ينشر في الصحف اليومية وغيرها يجد عدداً لا بأس به من القضايا المرفوعة لدى المحاكم تعرف باسم قضايا المطبوعات والنشر فهل ما يسمى بحرية التعبير عن الرأي سواء بالقول أو الكتابة أو التصوير أو النشر كلام على ورق أم أنه حقيقة مطبقة واقعاً وفعلاً؟!
- إن عرض الصحفي للمادة الصحفية أو التعبير عن آرائه وأفكاره في موضوع معين ونشره بمطبوعة معينة لتحقيق الصالح العام وإن كان يمس في بعض الأحيان حقوق وحريات الأفراد الخاصة تحت مظلة ممارسة الحقوق والحريات وحرية الصحافة والتعبير عن الرأي إلا أنه تلحق بالصحفي مسؤولية مدنية وجزائية قد تتعدى الحبس بغض النظر عن فكرة أن الصحفي يعبر تعبير موضوعي وليس تعبيراً ذاتي من جانبه وهو بالنتيجة يقدم حقائق مجردة بعضها سار وبعضها الآخر غير سار بهدف مساعدة الجماهير على تكوين رأي صائب في مسألة أو مشكلة أو موضوع معين فهل هذا يستوجب الحاق المسؤولية المدنية أو الجزائية بالصحفي؟! وإن كان ذلك فإين ما يسمى حرية الصحافة أو حرية التعبير عن الرأي؟!
هذه الأسئلة وغيرها سنجيب عنها في هذا المبحث.
المطلب الأول: حرية التعبير والرأي والصحافة.......
إن حرية الرأي تعد بمثابة العمود الفقري للحريات الفكرية وركيزة أساسية من ركائز الديمقراطية وهي ضمانة أساسية للديمقراطية وأحد مظاهرها الأكثر بروزاً وتعتبر الامتداد الطبيعي لحرية الصحافة والإعلام ولذلك يتوجب علينا أن نبحث فيهما معاً.
"يقصد بحرية الرأي: قدرة الفرد على التعبير عن آرائه وأفكاره بحرية تامة بغض النظر عن الوسيلة التي يستخدمها سواء كان ذلك بالاتصال المباشر بالناس أو بالكتابة، الإذاعة، الصحف، أو بوساطة الرسائل " "وبمعنى آخر هي حرية التعبير الخارجي صراحة أو دلالة، وباللسان أو القلم عند الفكر الباطني، جهراً بالحق في كل ما يعد خروجاً على أحكام الشرع والقيم والتقاليد السائدة في المجتمع وإسداء النصح في كل ما يحقق النفع العام ويصون مصالح كل من الفرد والمجتمع وذلك في إطار من الالتزام بأوامر الشرع ".
"أما الإعلام أو الصحافة، يرى الدكتور رمزي الشاعر بأن المقصود بالإعلام هو "تزويد الجماهير بالمعلومات الدقيقة والأخبار الصحيحة والحقائق الواضحة والنتائج المبينة على الأرقام والإحصاءات . بالنتيجة فإنني أرى أن حرية التعبير عن الرأي هي القدرة في التعبير عن الآراء والأفكار والمبادئ التي يؤمن بها الشخص بحريته المطلقة وبكافة الوسائل سواء صراحة أو ضمناً أو بالوسائل الخطية (كالكتابة والرسم وغيرها) والمسموعة (كالإذاعة والراديو) والمرئية وشتى الوسائل والطرق وبدون قيد أو شرط أو ضغط ومن هنا لا بد أن نعرض لوجود هذه الحرية التاريخي.
الوجود التاريخي لحرية الرأي والتعبير والصحافة:
القارئ لكتاب الله عز وجل وسنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يجد الكثير من الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث الشريفة تحث الإنسان على التفكير واستخدام عقله وفكره وتدعوه لإعطاء رأيه (والأدلة كثيرة ومنها، الآية الكريمة "قل إنما أعظكم بواحدة أن تقوموا لله مثنى وفرادى ثم تتفكروا" سورة سبأ (46) والآية الكريمة "ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدواً بغير علم كذلك زينا لكل أمة عملهم ثم إلى ربهم مرجعهم" سورة الأنعام (108).
والحديث الشريف "أفضل الجهاد كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر" رواه الترمذي " "وقد سار الخلفاء الراشدون ومن كان على نهجهم من أمراء المسلمين على تشجيع حرية الرأي وقبول النصيحة ممن يسديها لهم، والرجوع عن رأيهم متى وجدوا في رأي الآخرين صحة وصواباً، ......فهذا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه بعد أن تمت له البيعة يقول: (أيها الناس قد وليت عليكم ولست بخيركم فإن أحسنت فأعينوني وإن صدفت فقوموني، أطيعوني ما أطعت الله ورسوله، فإذا عصيت الله فلا طاعة لي عليكم" وقول عمر بن الخطاب في إحدى خطبه (أيها الناس إن أحسنت فأعينوني، وإن صدفت فقوموني، فقال له رجل: لو رأينا فيك اعوجاجاً لقومناك بسيوفنا) "
وقد تناولت حرية الرأي والتعبير الكثير من الإعلانات والدساتير والقوانين وقد أكدت المادة التاسعة عشرة من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان لعام (1948) على أن "لكل شخص الحق في حرية الرأي والتعبير، ويشمل هذا الحق اعتناق الآراء دون تقيد بالحدود الجغرافية" .
وأكدت الاتفاقية الدولية للحقوق المدنية والسياسية على هذا الحق فقد جاء في المادة التاسعة عشر منها على أن "1- لكل فرد حق في حرية التعبير وهذا الحق يشمل حرية البحث عن المعلومات والأفكار من أي نوع وتلقيها ونقلها بغض النظر عن الحدود وذلك إما شفاهة أو كتابة أو طباعة وسواء كان ذلك في قالب أو بأية وسيلة أخرى يختارها  على أن اتفاقية الحقوق المدنية والسياسية في الفقرة (3) من المادة (19) وفي الفقرتين (1،2) من المادة (20) قد قيدت هذه الحرية ببعض الواجبات والمسؤوليات الخاصة، شريطة أن تكون محددة بنص القانون وأن تكون ضرورية وتستهدف الغايات الآتية:
1- احترام حقوق سمعة الآخرين 2- حماية الأمن القومي أو النظام العام أو الصحة العامة أو الآداب العامة 3- حظر كل دعاية من أجل الحرب 4- حظر كل دعوة إلى الكراهية القومية أو العنصرية أو الدينية، تشكل تحريضاً على التمييز أو العدوان أو العنف 5- حماية عقائد الشعب ".
أما الدستور الأردني الذي مصدره وأساسه الشريعة الإسلامية فقد نص على حرية الرأي والصحافة والتعبير بالإضافة للقوانين ذات العلاقة وعلى رأسها قوانين المطبوعات المتعاقبة. وإن كانت ترد عليها بعض القيود مثل أمن الدولة وكرامتها وهيبتها وكرامة الأفراد وسلامتهم وحرياتهم وهذا ما سندرسه بالمطلب الثاني "وما جاء بالدستور الأردني بخصوص حرية الرأي والصحافة ينسجم مع ما جاء بالمادة (19) من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان والمادة (19) من العهد الدولي بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية وربما ينسجم مع ما ورد بالاتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية المعنية بحقوق الإنسان وحرياته الأساسية وبخاصة المؤتمر العشرون لليونسكو الذي اعتبر حرية الإعلام والصحافة جزء لا يتجزأ من حقوق الإنسان ".
وقد جاء النص واضحاً في الدستور الأردني على حرية الرأي وحرية الصحافة والطباعة وذلك في المادة الخامسة عشر منه التي تنص "1- تكفل الدولة حرية الرأي، ولكل أردني أن يعرب بحرية عن رأيه بالقول والكتابة والتصوير وسائر وسائل التعبير بشرط أن لا يتجاوز حدود القانون.
2- الصحافة والطباعة حريتان ضمن حدود القانون.
3- لا يجوز تعطيل الصحف ولا إلغاء امتيازها إلا وفق أحكام القانون.
يجوز في حالة إعلان الأحكام العرفية أو الطوارئ أن يفرض القانون على الصحف والنشرات والمؤلفات والإذاعة رقابة محدودة في الأمور التي تتصل بالسلامة العامة وأغراض الدفاع الوطني.
5- ينظم القانون أسلوب المراقبة على موارد الصحف"
وقد خصص المشرع الأردني لهاتين الحريتان الرأي والصحافة قانون خاص بهما ينظم أمورهما وهو قانون المطبوعات والنشر المتكون من خمسين مادة قانونية "الذي صدر أول قانون مطبوعات والنشر الأردني رقم (10) لسنة 1993 في 17 نيسان 1993 ونشر في العدد (3891) من الجريدة الرسمية وهو أول قانون مطبوعات بعد التحول الديمقراطي الذي بدأ في عام 1989. وقد نصت المادة (53) من القانون على إلغاء قانون المطبوعات السابق رقم (33) لسنة 1973، والذي كان حتى عام 1993 ساري المفعول بالأردن. وبعد ذلك أصدرت الحكومة الأردنية في 15/5/1997 القانون المؤقت رقم (27) المعدل لقانون المطبوعات والنشر رقم (10)، وذلك بمقتضى المادة (94) من الدستور التي تمنح لمجلس الوزراء حق إصدار قوانين مؤقتة عندما يكون مجلس الأمة منحلاً في الأمور التي تستوجب اتخاذ تدابير ضرورية لا تحتمل التأخير.
لم يصمد القانون المؤقت المعدل لقانون المطبوعات والنشر طويلاً حتى أصدرت محكمة العدل العليا قراراً في 26/1/1998 اعتبرت فيه القانون مخالف للدستور ويجب وقف العمل به والغت المحكمة أيضاً القرارات الصادرة بموجب هذا القانون.
وعند انعقاد مجلس النواب المنتخب ناقش في جلساته القانون وقرر ردة وعدم المصادقة عليه وبالتالي بطلانه وأعلن ذلك في العدد (4300) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادرة بتاريخ 1/9/1998م وفي 22/8/1998م كان قانون المطبوعات والنشر رقم (8) قد صدر ونشر في نفس عدد الجريدة الرسمية الذي تضمن إعلان إلغاء قانون المطبوعات السابق والتعديلات الطارئة عليه بموجب القانون المؤقت. ويجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن قانون المطبوعات رقم (8) لسنة 1998 طرأ عليه تعديل إيجابي بعد نحو عام من صدوره، وذلك بموجب قانون رقم (30) المعدل لقانون المطبوعات والنشر ".
يتضح لنا من جميع ما سبق بأن حرية التعبير عن الرأي وحرية الصحافة وحرية الطباعة والنشر واردة بالدستور الأردني وقانون المطبوعات والنشر الأردني وهما حريتان منصوص عليهما بالدستور والقانون مصبوغتان بالصبغة القانونية ويتمتعان بالإلزامية ومسموح للجميع التمتع بهما وممارستهما ونحن لا نختلف في هذا من حيث المبدأ ولكن المطلع على سجلات المحاكم الأردنية على اختلاف درجاتها ومكانها والمتصفح للصحف الأردنية يجد غير ذلك فهناك العديد من القضايا أمام المحاكم المسماة بقضايا المطبوعات والنشر والمتصفح لصحيفة الدستور العدد رقم (14485) يوم الأربعاء 014) تشرين الثاني / 2007م في الجزء الثاني الصفحة رقم (38) مقالاً كغيره من المقالات التي تنشر دائماً وتنادي بتوفير الحرية المطلقة للصحافة والذي ورد فيه "وثق المجلس الأعلى للإعلام قضايا المطبوعات والنشر التي عرضت على القضاء الأردني خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة  فما هي الضمانات وما هي القيود على حريات الرأي والتعبير والصحافة هذا ما سنبحثه في المطلب الثاني.

المطلب الثاني: ضمانات حرية الصحافة والرأي والقيود الواردة عليهما.
ابتداءً لا بد أن نذكر بأن حرية الصحافة بأوسع معانيها تمثل امتداداً جماعياً لحرية كل مواطن في التعبير المعترف بها كحق من حقوق الإنسان، فالمجتمعات الديمقراطية تنهض على أساس مفهوم سيادة الشعب الذي يحدد إرادته العامة رأي عام مطلع، إن حق الرأي العام في أن يعلم، هو الذي يمثل جوهر حرية وسائل الإعلام، وأن الحرمان من هذه الحرية سينقص من سائر الحريات الأخرى ولا بد أن نذكر بأن الإعلام لا يقتصر على المعلومات الدقيقة والأخبار الصحيحة وإن كان هذا هو الواجب والأمل، فهو مثلما ينقل الحقائق قد يجنح للتضليل والتعزيز بالجماهير لصالح حاكم متعسف وحكومة ضالة والإعلام قد يكون ساراً ونافعاً وقد يكون مؤلماً ومؤسفاً ولكن بالنهاية فإن الإعلام الهادف لتحقيق المصلحة العامة لا يمكن أن يكون إلا حقائق تبني ولا تهدم تهدي ولا تضلل تنفع ولا تضر وبرأيي إذا كان هذا هو الإعلام فلا بد أن يمنح الحرية المطلقة طالما أنه في النهاية يصب في مصلحة العامة ومصلحة هذا الوطن.
كفل قانون المطبوعات والنشر رقم (8) لسنة 1998 والتعديل الذي طرأ عليه رقم (30) لسنة 1999/عدداً من الحريات الصحفية وحريات إبداء الرأي والتعبير ونبدأ بنص المادة (6) من القانون الذي نص على "تشمل حرية الصحافة ما يلي:
أ‌-	اطلاع المواطن على الأحداث والأفكار والمعلومات في جميع المجالات.
ب‌-	إفساح المجال للمواطنين والأحزاب والنقابات والهيئات الثقافية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية للتعبير عن أفكارهم وآرائهم وإنجازاتهم.
ت‌-	حق الحصول على المعلومات والأخبار والإحصاءات التي تهم المواطنين من مصادرها المختلفة وتحليلها وتداولها ونشرها والتعليق عليها.
ث‌-	حق المطبوعات الدورية والصحفي في إبقاء مصادر المعلومات والأخبار التي تم الحصول عليها بسرية "إلا انه لم ينص على أي ضمانات تكفل احترام هذه الحقوق وتنفيذها  إلا أنني أرى أن مجرد وجود النص القانوني وفي ثنايا هذا التشريع يصفها بالصفة القانونية ويعطيها القوة والإلزامية.

كما نصت المادة (8) من نفس القانون على حق الصحفي أنه "للصحفي الحق في الحصول على المعلومات، وعلى جميع الجهات الرسمية والمؤسسات تسهيل مهمته وإتاحة المجال له للإطلاع على برامجها ومشاريعها وخططها "إلا أن القانون لم يتضمن أي ضمانات تكفل تطبيق ذلك " إلا أنني أرى أنه طالما وجد النص في التشريع فإنه يكفي لإلزام جميع الأشخاص للالتزام به وتطبيقه.
على الرغم من أن هذا القانون جاء منصفاً لحرية الرأي والصحافة أكثر من القوانين التي سبقته إلا أنه وضع بعض القيود على ممارسة حرية الصحافة والرأي تكاد تمنع الأشخاص ممن ممارسة هذه الحرية، ونذكر منها:
1.	نص المادة (3) من قانون المطبوعات والنشر الذي ينص "الصحافة والطباعة حرتان، وحرية الرأي مكفولة لكل أردني وله أن يعرب عن رأيه..." والقارئ لهذا النص يجد تناقض ما بينه وبين النصوص الحقوقية الدولية التي تبدأ بعبارة "لكل إنسان" أو "لكل شخص" وهذا يناقض ما نصت عليه المادة الثانية من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية التي تلزم الدول الأطراف في العهد – ومن بينها الأردن – بكفالة الحقوق الواردة فيها لجميع الأفراد الموجودين في إقليمها والداخلين فيه ولا يتهاون أي تمييز بمعنى آخر أن الأشخاص لغير حاملين للجنسية الأردنية ومقيمين على أرض المملكة لا يحق لهم التعبير عن رأيهم نهائياً. وهذا منافي لحقوق الإنسان وحرياته فهذه الحقوق مقررة شرعاً وقانوناً بغض النظر عن المكان أو الزمان أو الجنسية.
2.	"تراجع قانون المطبوعات رقم (8) لسنة 1998، عن إحدى أهم ضمانات حرية الصحافة وعدم تدخل الدولة فيها التي كان القانون رقم (10) لسنة 1993 قد كفلها: وهي عدم جواز إصدار الحكومة لأية مطبوعة صحفية، يومية أو غير يومية، وعدم جواز امتلاكها لأكثر من 30% من أسهم أي شركة أو مؤسسة صحفية أردنية ".
3.	المادة (10) من قانون المطبوعات والنشر الذي ينص على "لا يجوز لغير الصحفي ممارسة مهنة الصحافة بأي شكل من أشكالها بما في ذلك مراسلة المطبوعات الدورية..." وقد ذكرنا سابقاً بأن حرية الرأي والتعبير هي الامتداد الطبيعي لحرية الصحافة وهذه المادة تحظر هذه الحرية وتحصرها في الصحفيين فقط.
وتعرف الصحفي بالمادة الثانية من نفس القانون "بأنه عضو النقابة المسجل في سجلها واتخذ الصحافة مهنة له وفق أحكام قانونها".
وهذا يعني أن من يريد ممارسة حرية التعبير والرأي والصحافة يجب أن يكون صحفي ومسجل عضو ضمن نقابة الصحفيين وفي ذلك مخالفة صريحة للقانون والواقع والشريعة فضلاً عن عدم جواز إجبار الأفراد على الانتساب إلى أي تنظيم نقابي وإن كان لهم بنفس الوقت حق الانتساب إلى أي تنظيم نقابي بما في ذلك النقابات المهنية.

4.	لا يزال قانون المطبوعات والنشر رقم (8)، كما كانت القوانين السابقة يضع قيداً مالياً على تأسيس المطبوعات الصحفية وذلك بنص المادة (13) التي تنص "على الرغم مما ورد في أي تشريع آخر، يشترط لمنح الرخصة المطبوعة دورية فيما يتعلق برأسمالها ما يلي:
أ‌-	أن لا يقل رأسمالها المدفوع عن نصف مليون دينار إذا كانت المطبوعة صحفية يومية.
ب‌-	أن لا يقل رأسمالها المدفوع عن خمسين ألف دينار إذا كانت مطبوعة صحفية غير يومية.
ت‌-	أن لا يقل رأسمالها المدفوع عن خمسة ألاف دينار إذا كانت المطبوعة متخصصة..."

5.	"منح القانون للمحكمة بموجب المادة (19/ب) منه، صلاحية إلغاء رخصة المطبوعة وتعليق صدورها إذا خالفت مضمون تخصصها، أو أي من شروط الترخيص " وهذا يمنح الدولة حق الرقابة على المطبوعة والتدخل في شؤونها وحتى منعها من ممارسة عملها.
6.	لا يزال القانون يضع عدة شروط يجب توافرها في رئيس التحرير في أي مطبوعة صحفية وذلك في نص المادة (23) الذي ينص على "1- أن يكون صحفياً ومضى على عضويته في النقابة مدة لا تقل عن أربع سنوات 2- أن يكون أردني مقيم إقامة فعلية في المملكة 3- أن يتقن لغة المطبوعة التي سيعمل رئيس تحرير مسؤولاً لها قراءة وكتابة...4- لم يسبق أن حكم عليه بعقوبة المنع من ممارسة مهنة الصحافة......." وهي قيود غير مبررة ثم أنه اشترط توافرها جميعها في رئيس التحرير.
7.	رقابة مسبقة تفرضها الدولة على كل من يرغب في طباعة أي كتاب أو مطبوعة غير دورية وفي هذا انتهاك واضح وصريح لنص المادة (19) من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان والمادة (19) من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية ونص المادة (15) من الدستور الأردني ويمنح القانون لمدير دائرة المطبوعات والنشر حق منع طباعة أي كتاب يرى أنه يخالف القوانين النافذة في المملكة رغم أن مخالفة القوانين تعرض مرتكبها للمساءلة القانونية وذلك في المادة (35) من قانون المطبوعات والنشر رقم (8) لسنة 1998.
8.	"وقد جاء التعديل الذي طرأ على القانون في 1999م إلغاء المادة (37) من القانون الأصلي بشكل نهائي والذي كانت تتضمن (14) بنداً محظوراً لا يجوز لأي مطبوعة أن تنشر ما يتعلق بها. وألغى تعديل 1999 الصلاحية التي كانت ممنوحة للمدعي العام بموجب المادة (43) من النص الأصلي، حيث كان يحق له من تلقاء نفسه أن يحقق في أية مخالفة ترتكب خلافاً لأحكام القانون، وبعد هذا التعديل أصبح هذا الحق محصوراً في مدير المطبوعات والنشر أو الشخص المتضرر من ارتكاب هذه المخالفة.
9.	يمكن القول أن قانون المطبوعات والنشر جاء موفقاً حيث أعطى محكمة البداية بالنظر في جرائم المطبوعات الدورية باعتبارها محكمة من الدرجة الأولى وتخضع أحكامها للنظر والاستئناف أمام محاكم الدرجة الثانية واعتبر رئيس التحرير المسؤول وكاتب المادة الصحفية أو معدها باعتبارهم فاعلين أصليين واعتبر مالك المطبوعة مسؤول بالتضامن والتكافل عن الحقوق الشخصية الناجمة عن تلك الجرائم وفي نفقات المحاكمة، ولا يترتب عليه أي مسؤولية جزائية إلا إذا ثبت اشتراكه أو تدخله العقلي في الجريمة وذلك في المادة (41/أ/ب/ج) من قانون المطبوعات والنشر ونحن نؤمن بعدالة القضاء في الأردن تحت رعاية الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين.

من جميع ما سبق يتضح لنا بأن حرية الصحافة ليست حرية مطلقة إنما هي حرية مقيدة بالقانون وقد يكون القيد مذكور في قانون المطبوعات والنشر كما ذكرنا سابقاً أو بأي قانون آخر من القوانين الأردنيين وفيما يلي بعض هذه القوانين:
1.	لا يجوز لأردني أن يبدي رأياً بالقول أو الكتابة أو بالنشر بوجه يمس أمن الدولة، وإلا وقع تحت طائلة العقاب. فقانون العقوبات الأردني في الفصل الخاص بالجرائم الواقعة على أمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي.......
2.	كرامة الدولة: فلا يجوز لأي مواطن أن ينال بالقول أو الكتابة أو بأي وسيلة كانت من هيبة الدولة أو الشعور القومي أو أن يقترح سلطات الدولة الثلاث أو برأس السلطات (الملك) أو أن يقوم بأعمال تعرقل سير العدالة.......
3.	كرامة الأفراد وسلامتهم: فالفرد في تعبيره عن رأيه بأية طريقة كانت يجب ألا يمس سلامة الأفراد وكرامتهم، فالتهديد والتحقير والذم والقدح، جميعها جرائم تقع تحت طائلة قانون العقوبات.

الخاتمة:
وأخيراً وليس آخر أتمنى أن أكون قد أوفيت هذا الموضوع حقه من البحث والتحليل وقد وضحنا الضمانات الأساسية لممارسة هذا الحق والقيود المفروضة على القيام به وبالتالي فإن ارتكاب أي فرد مخالفة لأي من القيود المفروضة يفرض عليه العقوبة المناسبة المنصوص عليها في القانون وهذا ما يفسر وجود قضايا مطبوعات ونشر لدى المحاكم خاصة وأنا قد ذكرنا بأن الإعلام لا يقتصر على المعلومات الدقيقة والأخبار الصحيحة فقد يجنح للتضليل والتعزيز بالجماهير وعندئذ يستحق عقاباً لمخالفته القانون والدستور وهذا العقاب قد يكون جزائياً أو مدنياً.
وفي نهاية هذا البحث أتمنى على المشرع الأردني أن يطمح دائماً للتعديل والتطوير في جميع القوانين التي بحاجة للتعديل وأن يأخذ بالتوصيات التي يعدها القانونيين والباحثين والدارسين للقوانين.

تم بحمد الله

التوصيات:
1)	أتمنى على المشرع الأردني وفي ظل التطورات الثقافية وما يواجهه الإنسان من تحديات بأن يقوم بتعديل قانون المطبوعات والنشر وأن ينتبه لهذه التوصيات ويأخذها بالحسبان.
1.	"إلغاء النص القاضي بعدم سماح الحكومة بإصدار أية مطبوعة صحفية أو امتلاك ما يزيد عن 30% من أسهم أي شركة أو مؤسسة وهو النص الذي كان في قانون المطبوعات رقم (10) لسنة 1993، لأنه ضمانه هامة لحرية الصحافة، وعدم تدخل الحكومة فيها ".
2.	الابتعاد عن العنصرية وتعميم الحريات الصحفية وحرية إبداء الرأي والتعبير "لكل شخص" "ولكل إنسان" وليس فقط "لكل أردني" وإجراء هذا التعديل في قانون المطبوعات والنشر وفي الدستور الأردني باعتبار أن مصدرهما هو الشريعة الإسلامية التي منحت هذه الحريات لكل إنسان بغض النظر عن جنسيته أو مكانه أو الزمان.
3.	عدم حصر حرية الرأي والتعبير والصحافة في الصحفيين فقط دون غيرهم كونها حقوق مقدسة وردت بالقرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة ولم تفرق عند منحها للإنسان بين الصحفي أو غيره وإجراء التعديل بأن تمنح هذه الحريات لجميع الأشخاص.
4.	التخفيف من الشروط الواجب توافرها في رئيس تحرير المطبوعة الصحفية لأن في ذلك إجحاف لبعض الأشخاص الراغبين بأن يكونوا رئيس تحرير المطبوعة وهذه الشروط تمنعهم من ذلك وكذلك إلغاء القيود المفروضة على رأس مال الصحيفة. الذي لا مبرر لوجوده أساساً. كونه شرط مالي لا يجب أن يحد من ممارسة حرية الرأي والصحافة.
5.	إلغاء الرقابة المسبقة على المطبوعات والكتب والمخطوطات والمطبوعات غير الدورية على غرار إلغاء الرقابة على المطبوعات الصحفية كون هذه الرقابة تتنافى بشكل مباشر مع إعلانات حقوق الإنسان وخاصة المادة (15) من الدستور الأردني.
6.	وضع ضمانات قانونية وجزاءات لكل من يعرقل مهمة الصحفي ويمنعهم من الوصول للحقيقة وأن تكون هذه الضمانات جزائية تقضي بالحبس وكذلك مدنية تقضي بدفع غرامات مالية.

وأخيراً أتمنى على المشرع الأردني أن يأخذ هذه التوصيات بعين الاعتبار

النهاية.




















الفهرس	رقم الصفحة
1- مقدمة	2-4
- المبحث الأول الحقوق والحريات العامة في الدستور والقوانين الأردنية	5
- المطلب الأول: مصادر الحقوق والحريات العامة والبعد التاريخي لها	5-8
- المطلب الثاني: التقسيمات الفقهية للحقوق والحريات العامة. والحدود الدستورية للحقوق والحريات العامة في الأردن.	8
  أولاً: التقسيمات الفقهية للحقوق والحريات العامة.	8-9
  ثانياً: الحدود الدستورية للحقوق والحريات العامة في الأردن.	10-11
- المبحث الثاني: الحريات الفكرية	12-13
- المطلب الأول: حرية التعبير والرأي والصحافة	13-17
- المطلب الثاني: ضمانات حرية الصحافة والرأي والقيود الواردة عليها.	17-22
الخاتمة.......	22
التوصيات.......	23-24
الملحق رقم (1)	
الملحق رقم (2)	
المراجع.......	


المراجع
المصادر:
-	الدستور الأردني
-	قانون المطبوعات والنشر رقم (8) لسنة 1998م والتعديل الذي طرأ عليه بالقانون رقم (30) لسنة 1999.
-	قانون الجنسية الأردني المنشور على الصفحة (105) من عدد الجريدة الرسمية رقم (1171) تاريخ 16/2/1954) وتعديلاته الكاملة 2003.

المراجع:
1.	منظومة حقوق الإنسان، إعداد جمال عبد اللطيف الرفاعي، دار النشر للنشر والتوزيع.
2.	الوسيط في النظم السياسية، دراسة تحليلية، طبعة 1998،المؤلف منصور صالح العواملة.
3.	حقوق الإنسان بين النص والتطبيق، القاضي الدكتور محمد الطراونة. طبعة (2003).
4.	الوسيط في النظم السياسية،المجلد الثاني، الدولة،الدكتور منصور العواملة، طبعة 1995م.
5.	النظام الدستوري الأردني. الدكتور فيصل شطناوي. الطبعة الأولى، 2003.
6.	التربية الوطنية والمدنية. المؤلفون د. عبد الكريم أحمد الرشدان وأحمد حسن المساعيد وغيرهم  طبعة 2006.
7.	الوسيط في النظم السياسية، المجلد الثالث، الكتاب الأول، الحكومة، الدكتور منصور صالح العواملة، طبعة أولى، 2002م.
8.	دراسات في حقوق الإنسان، مجموعة باحثون منهم، علاء العلاونة وعبيدة فارس وآخرون، الطبعة الأولى، 2003، مطبعة الشعب.
9.	حقوق الإنسان وحرياته الأساسية، د.هاني سليمان الطعيمات، الطبعة الأولى، 2001.



[align=center]تم بحمد الله[/align]

----------

